# 1995 dolphin super skiff



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone know anything about these? comments? good boats?


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

One of the best

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1268952838


----------



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

Old slogan is, "no wood, no rot."  They are fine little skiffs made by a small company in Princeton FL.  They are pretty dry, take a bay chop well for the size, and many lodges use them in the islands.  Not cheap boats, at least new ones aren't.

I have the 16' Back Country Dolphin a model that has been discontinued, they now only make the 18' Back Country model.  It was made in 1975 and it's still kicking ass.  I know the back country model was rip off of the Sidewinder hull which was a ski boat.  A deeper V, almost like a bass boat.

The Super-skiff is probably my favorite all around boat that they make in that size.  It draw about 8-10"s with gear.  They make a skinnier skiffs like the Renegade but like I said that skiff does handle a chop well and it has good bow flair for spray.  Takes a bigger motor though..

This is a link to their website for more info.
http://www.dolphinboats.com/superskiff_pro16.php

I am of no affiliation. I just live right around the corner my whole life. 
Also the Sea Craft factory was in the same neighborhood until the late 70's.  

I know it's changed owners once.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Dolphin renegade which is a similar hull with less dead rise. Very well made boats that last a long time. Hand laid 3 piece construction. My little boat rides like a 20' bay boat. Very dry ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

dolphi renegades are BA skiffs but like a 20 ft bay boat? really? with only 4 degrees dead rise its essentially a flat bottom and its also only 16 ft so a following sea will eat you up. 

cannot compare a 16 foot flat bottom boat to 20 ft bay boat.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

With 26 gallons of fuel in the bow it sticks to the waves and the spray rails do the rest. We have pretty wide areas in the ICW and it can get real nasty in a strong wind. Trim tabs help a lot. Oh and it's really 15' 10". The only time I have taken water over the bow was while off St. Augustine beach running hard in a rolling 2-3' sea. Truly an amazing boat.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome!!! Even an older '95 model has no wood!!


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

That was a question, accidentally put a ! Instead of ?
So no wood in 95 dolphin?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently purchased a 1990 Dolphin Super Skiff with a 70 Yamaha 2-stroke. WOT with me and full tank of gas at 5600 RPM's i can get about 35MPH, dead calm around 37 MPH. That is with stock prop (can't wait to get better prop)Full of fishing gear, yeti cooler and 2 fisherman about 30MPH.

My boat for a 1990 boat has been taken care of by all the 2 previous owners. She has minor oyster rashes, dings and minor cosmetics BUT she is still purdy to me. I may be the only Dolphin boat up here in S. Carolina. I have been caught in 3-4 foot chop and when you put the bow into the wave with 18 degree of deadrise she has more "V" than most bay boats and handles the chop with smooth creaminess. You will get wet on windy days from the cross wind, that's a given on a flats boat. My 1990 has no wood in it also. Like I said takes chop with ease but you have to remember it's not a big boat at 15'10" you have to know your limitations and know your boats limits. She does pole in about 8" of water with full fishing gear with just me and 2 people closer to 10" but that is plenty shallow for ME, some guys want 5" of draft with 2 fisherman but you sacrifice ride quality and take some pounding. I'm very happy with my Dolphin Super skiff, you won't see them on sale much because of the reputation they hold. I have since installed a Micro jackplate and hydraulic steering on mine, I planned to have her sanded down and repainted in the future, so if any members here can do that for me PMed me with your quote (hint hint hint PAINTITBLACK) ;D ;D


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

to answer your question a 1995 hull should not have wood in the hull. i have a 16 back country that i think it is from 1990 and i can find no signs of wood but then again i have not taken the boat apart so i have no idea about the stringers.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a reason for the "no wood-no rot" advertising since the early Dolphins were wood reinforced.... Not sure when the changeover occurred but it was well before 1990 if I remember correctly. The ones with glass over wood transoms and floors were just fine until water was able to get past the glass... I actually helped tear out the floor in one of them in the mid to late eighties at a friend's glass shop and it was a mess....

There's several ways to find out whether an older one was wood or foam reinforced... the first is to just walk around every portion of the floor that you can access. An older hull with wood reinforciing will have at least one or two "soft spots" where the floor just doesn't feel solid. The second way is to pull one of the engine bolts and look carefully for any signs of water intrusion (along with bits of wood fiber...). The last way only gets done when you own the hull - take a drill with a fairly small bit (1/8"..) and drill a few test holes in out of the way places and see what's actually there.... 

The Dolphin super skiff is one heck of nice little skiff - even the older ones- but look out for the ones with wood unless you're into re-building and restoring.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well i can find no sign of wood in my boat, no soft spots to speak of and i'm not about to drill holes in it to find out. It's a 1990 model, when i bought it it was stated it had no wood in it.


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

When you get caught in nasty weather and it get's rough the little Dolphin Superskiff is the one to be in to get you back safe and alot dryer than most of them. The flatter bottom skiffs may draw a little less draft no doubt but the deadrise on the Dolphin slices and dices and won't beat you up nearly as bad.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> When you get caught in nasty weather and it get's rough the little Dolphin Superskiff is the one to be in to get you back safe and alot dryer than most of them.  The flatter bottom skiffs may draw a little less draft no  doubt but the deadrise on the Dolphin slices and dices and won't beat you up nearly as bad.


AMEN TO THAT! I 100% AGREE AND HAVE FAITH IN MY SUPER SKIFF


----------



## Palmetto3584 (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayot,
There are a couple of Dolphins in SC. Kennedy, the habor pilot, has a mid-90's model. I have also seen another newer blue Dolphin running around Charleston a few times.

But your right, they are great boats for the area. I am suprised you don't see more around here. There flare looks like a little Buddy Davis, it really eats up the typical chop you get in Charleston Harbor, Broad River, Winyah Bay, etc. I am very happy with my Hells Bay, but if I didn't have this boat a Dolphin would be high on my list!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's funny because I thought the same thing about the Buddy Davis flare.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, I don't see too many around here. Most of the flats boat around here are your typical Action crafts, Scout, Mitzi's, Mavericks and Hell's Bay. I have not seen another Dolphin owner yet, if I ever see a Dolphin Renegade here i'm gonna follow him and request a test ride to compare with my Super skiff.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I found a 1995 dolphin super skiff tiller with 09 40 merc for 4500. Looked to be in good condition


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well than you better jump on it. Pretty bare bones, no poling platform but you can also add one on later.

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/3085835432.html

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/boa/3095223526.html
another one.

http://keys.craigslist.org/boa/3087979715.html

three price options.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That last one is really pretty...
I had no idea they held their value like that, i know theyre awesome boats.

I alwYs remember the chance i had to get one cheap, i shoulda bought it..

I wonder what it would cost to buy one in the bahamas, (for cheap), and let one of my sportfish buddies pull it back over for me.. I wonder what it would take to get it legal here :-?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

that's alot of wondering bro!


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

The last one looks very well kept, but I am skeptical about a 1988 hull


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Found this one, it looks like a decent deal if you already have a motor for it. 

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1345561387


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

How much do you think a console and max hp outboard for that boat will cost?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well for a new 50HP motor it will run you around 5-7 grand and console around 2 grand for all the steering gear, steering controls, fuel lines and everything else your going to need. Go tiller might be cheaper. It won't be cheap unless you have all those parts laying around already.

But that hull will get you where no boats around here will go, you will be the only boat way up in the grass during a flood tide with that 5" draft


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Other than a higher transom that boat needs nothing. Run it until you either break it or get tired of it. Leave it a tiller.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm down in Miami and i'm heading to Tennessee for vacation on july 4th-10th if someone is seriously interested and wanted this hull i could take my jeep patriot instead of my gf's nissan sentra and bring it down here. just would have to compensate for gas.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah that hull would be sick to build up from. But it's gonna cost some money because the trailer does not come with it so the new owner has to buy a new trailer or have one laying around also.

talked to the guy selling it he stated the boat was stolen from him in 2007 and he "recovered" it a couple of months ago. You could probably talk him down alot since he probably got insurance money for it already(if he had it insured) . It sucks that he got that beauty stolen but this would be a good time for someone to snatch this up and turn it back into a beauty.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> How much do you think a console and max hp outboard for that boat will cost?


I was wondering what the minimum tiller hp you could get away with on that boat. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If a forum member buys it I'm requesting a fishing trip as a finders fee ;D


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Dolphin site states max HP is 70. I think a 50HP 2 stroke put on it would make that thing draft around 4" and get you one hell of a boat. I wish i could trade in my Dolphin superskiff hull for that hull.


----------



## CaptainAdam (May 10, 2012)

Great Boats! I have a 1983 super skiff with a 90hp. Love it to much to ponder the thought of selling it. There were a few pics on here CasaCola put up for me. They may have been taken off. If your interested on refurbishing one let me know.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, rare find... I can't believe I missed that one :'(. I have the trailer, 50HP Yam, Platform, tabs, etc. Just needed that hull!


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, that's a rare find. Those Hull are a pretty penny new from Dolphin.


----------

